# Casey Kasem - It's Up To You



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Casey's final destiny is up to you !!!

E-mail us [email protected]
Or call toll free 866.267.0348

Final results this Friday 2.07 at 10am

Thanks from the 80's on 8 !!!

XM Loves Ya !!!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Hopefully its to the trash heap.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh, absolutely. Keep Casey! Don't move him. Don't trash him. AT40 is one of the best things going on XM. Pure nostalgia, great tunes, great music. I try never to miss those daily airings. Thanks XM!

My vote is a big THUMBS UP to AT40!

Brad


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Keep it! It's a step back in time that I try to catch whenever I can. The best are some of the songs from #30 - #40 that I haven't heard in twenty years.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Make sure you send your votes to the above address so that your opinion counts.

I say KEEP CASEY just play him less.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

Keep him, no where else can you hear his old countdown shows from the 80's. Brings back Memories.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Please, how can you listen to that guy? He is about as fun as Dick Clark. :bang


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I say play him less as well, and get rid of toejam.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

John, the less I know about your feet the better. :sure:


----------



## Wyoming_Companion (Sep 17, 2002)

I voted to keep him. Some people dislike him because it's "the thing to do." I don't jump on bandwagons like that. I like hearing the countdowns...the earlier programs are 22 years old...even the latest ones are 12 years old.

It's 80's music played on an 80's channel. People who want just music with no personality need to cancel XM service and spend $10 per month on CDs.

IMHO


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

I like Casey, but it seems the sound quality of the songs are not as good as other channels, due to fact that the show was taped a long time ago.


----------

